
Stop Obsessing: 7 Areas Where Perfectionism Hinders Good Writing - elysian_eunoia
https://blog.hubspot.com/marketing/perfectionism-streamlined-writing-process
======
CM30
Can't say I disagree with this. The amount of time I've spent worrying about
writing the perfect story is ridiculous, and that perfectionism has been a
reason I've missed quite a few trends I probably should have written articles
about.

That said, you know what makes this even worse?

Having a SEO plugin installed. Having the software yell at you about
'readability scores' and 'transition words' and not using the same word at the
start of three sentences in a row will make you even more obsessively picky
about your writing than merely being a perfectionist will.

